# Find A Photography Partner



## outdooreyes (Dec 23, 2007)

Outdoor Eyes was recently mentioned as one of the top websites for finding Photography Hiking Partners in the new BackPacker February 2008 issue. A NEW Outdoor Eyes Forum for "FINDING A PARTNER" has been launched to bring people together with common interests in outdoor activities: outdoor photography, hiking, snowshoeing, kayaking, backpacking, canoeing, birding, snowboarding, skiing, expeditions, biking & more. Join in to find friends in your area and create a community to enjoy the great outdoors. Thanks.
PT

http://www.outdooreyes.com/partner/index.php


----------

